# 1 split second- finger gets cut off......



## Tinstaafl

Oh Brian, so sorry to hear that. I'd rather the reminder came in a bit less drastic form.

About the only tool I have more respect for than a table saw is a chainsaw, but the brutal fact is that just about any power tool can do a job on us if we get casual about them. Thanks for letting us know, and I hope it heals as quickly and painlessly as possible.

On the bright side, you now have an excuse to flip the bird to everyone you meet. :laughing:


----------



## nailkiller1

sweet

I have not lost any finger parts yet

But when I was younger 
I got hit in the lower tool area with a kickback
Every time I start the ts I have a flashback


----------



## PrestigeR&D

I am not kidding about this..when I was in the waiting room I noticed a guy with the same type of set-up on his hand... so me being inquisitive as I am..:laughing:.I walked over to him, sat down and asked him what happened... he said-"table saw" so we got to talking and he did the exact same thing I did..and the board pulled his hand through the blade and cut 3 of his fingers...again, rushing. Needless to say we both were very upset with ourselves. we both have the same expression... disgusted with ourselves... because we new better..:furious: pisses me off right now,,, I am so pissed at my irresponsibility,,,:furious:


B,


----------



## TimelessQuality

Hang in there bud..

Kickin' yourself won't achieve anything ....



(that's what we're here for:laughing


----------



## griz

Daing Brian, sorry to hear about the injury.
Quit kicking your own arse. You did it, your alive and able to heal & work again.

Just relax & get healed up.:thumbsup:

Griz


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Easier said than done guys.. when you know better and do something so out of charachter... ahhhhhh,,,,until you go through something like this and actually experience all those TS injuries.. you really have no idea how you feel about yourself after it happens... what kills me is this whole thing could have been avoided had I taken the usual safety measures.... that's what stings... 5 min for safety vs my asinine decision...ahhhhhhh


B.


----------



## WNYcarpenter

Damn Brian....That's awful news. I hate hearing about that stuff happening to anyone. 

Glad to hear the doc could save your finger. I read the title and imagined a digit laying on the ground.:sad:

I hope you heal well, and quickly!:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

And you gave me crap about my finger the last time.

You play with a saw long enough, the odds get stacked up that a finger will get in the way.

I would be lonely, since I use my left hand for, uh..........:whistling


----------



## PrestigeR&D

oh for god sakes Darce... we were just ribbing you... and yea.. i can take it as well......if it saves someone from making the same mistake.. well worth it...:thumbsup: 


as far as your left handed talant... you can tell us on FNC-:laughing::laughing:

On a serious note..
Out of respect to you...I didn't want to say anything to you when we talked... you had a lot going on and wanted to keep it on your hunt as far as subject matter...

oh,,,,,,don't forget the pictures Mr. Green.....:shifty::laughing::thumbup: congradulations....:notworthy:thumbup:

B.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

PrestigeR&D said:


> oh for god sakes Darce... we were just ribbing you... and yea.. i can take it as well......if it saves someone from making the same mistake.. well worth it...:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> as far as your left handed talant... you can tell us on FNC-:laughing::laughing:
> 
> On a serious note..
> Out of respect to you...I didn't want to say anything to you when we talked... you had a lot going on and wanted to keep it on your hunt as far as subject matter...
> 
> oh,,,,,,don't forget the pictures Mr. Green.....:shifty::laughing::thumbup: congradulations....:notworthy:thumbup:
> 
> B.


All ready posted in the tool section. 

I have not been hurt by a table saw. I have seen some nasty accidents with one though. That is one horse that will kick hard.

Well keep that wound clean and listen to the Doc. The body is a resilient thing for sure.


----------



## J F

Just damn, Brian. :shutup: Heal up, and get rid of the beer fridge in the shop. :w00t:


----------



## greg24k

I hope you feel better and on the road to a quick recovery :thumbsup:


----------



## rselectric1

Damn Brian!  I'm glad the prognosis is good.

You must be typing one handed. That's tough, (and slow).

Heal fast buddy!


----------



## knucklehead

this is making me queesy


----------



## Cole82

Brian that is sad to here. Now you can be part of the illusive fingure removal club. Unfortunately I am a club member too.

Focus on the physical theropy it it what will make the biggest difference later on when it is all healed up.

Cole


----------



## bluebird5

you types all that with one hand... i'm impressed. hope you heal good and get back to doing what you love.


----------



## kcremodeling

I guess experience can work against you in the way of getting too comfortable with the saws.

When I first started using a skilsaw, I would have these awful thoughts of the saw cutting through my skin. Hearing stories like this one or better yet watching one on youtube will keep that healthy fear alive.


----------



## wizendwizard

Be well and heal up Prestige, while I have never cut anything off with any type of saw, I can relate to the dumb move part, let's just say that me and ladders don't associate anymore.


----------



## tgeb

Sorry to hear about you stupidness, Brian. :shutup:

I hope it heals quickly, I can only imagine how painful that is.

Thanks though for the reminder about safety, it always seems that it is us pushing to get "just this last one", that bad things happen.....


----------



## ApgarNJ

wow brian, glad you are ok and they could save it. 

I know you'll be beating yourself up over it for a while. Table saws are probably the most dangerous tool we can use on a daily basis. I have a rule that I never reach over. i will go around to the back of the saw if I'm ripping along and pull it through. I need to get a featherboard for my bosch table saw. I rarely even use push sticks. If its smaller than 1 inch or so, I use a shim or something nearby to push the piece through or flip it over if it's not a precise piece being ripped.

be safe!


----------



## PrestigeR&D

As I promiced FNC...

here is what it looks like now.... it's looking better every day.. and to think I have to do it all over again after surgery...,,,oh well:laughing: 

You see that metal pin in the end.....:shifty:.I was thinking of asking them to leave it in....and magnetize it so that when I drop some metal fasteners I can just bend down and pick them up with my magnetic finger....what'ya think....:laughing: 

hey... I still have my sense of humor...:notworthy


B,


----------



## loneframer

B, you should ask for a 1/4" driver with magnetic tip. Then you can interchange bits at the drop of a hat.:thumbup:
Glad things are progressing well.:thumbsup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

:laughing::laughing::laughing:- good idea... I'll throw that idea at him and see what happens...:laughing:...

Thanks Rizz :thumbsup:

B,


----------



## Leo G

Wow Brian. That doesn't look nearly as bad as I figured it would. Does it move?


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Well Lee it is pinned into the bone at the second joint so i can bend it at the first joint but the second joint-no..but thats OK- I have feeling in it...:thumbsup:as far as looks... it didn't look like that when the doctors first unwrapped the bandages... just frankenstienish ... like I was sewed together...:laughing: 

But I am very pleased with how this is healing... and then their going to tare it apart again.....fun wow:laughing:- it's OK I am thankful that we have skilled doctors to repair & mend us back to health...:notworthy

B,


----------



## opiethetileman

hahhaaaa FINGER JOKES so funny..........trust me last thing on my mind if bob and his needles. When they put stiches in my finger i got the nurse with big BOOBIES and that was enough to knock me into neverland:whistling

your finger looks good thou. So i take it they are trying to take the pin out and let ya live??? Well if ya have a magnetic finger sweet. I have a 22.5 left hand caulking tool on my hand at all times. COMES IN HANDY:jester:


but yeah if yeah check out the hot nurses HUBBA HUBBA and come out after ya strip down and have a woody. they make think that is the finger they are pulling the PIN from........HAHA..........:w00t:


well keep us informed. I am actually jealous of you. you got to keep yours


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Well,
I met with Doc today and he s_aid I have _2 options...
1.) They would have to do surgery in my hip to remove some bone to replace the bone that the saw took out then install it with a pin with a slight bend to it - 6-8 months for this all to heel and then there are no guarantees i would have any feeling in my finger...

2.) amputate the finger at the joint and "end the misery" as he put it. 


He came right out and told me that he has done the re-attachment with a great success rate unfortunately , guys that are in the same line of work, end up coming back and asking for them to amputate the finger, because there is very little feeling in the finger or none at all and they end up having more accidents with it because they can't feel where the finger is....

His honest opinion....
"amputate the finger at that joint" ,,,"at least you will have feeling in it and with in 2 weeks you can start to use it and within 4 weeks you will be able to show it in your rear view mirror"- "if you catch my drift" he says with a smile- 

He is a wonderfull Doctor with a great personality... he fiddles with WWing so we kinda hit it off and he said,, "Brian- if it was me,, I would get it removed,,, it's going to get in the way- period)"... 

So- I am getting it amputated next week , they are going to call me Monday to set the date...... some time next week....1/2hr to 45 min- done! 

I'm slightly bummed ,, but not really- I think it's the right option to take.. It will drive me nuts not having any feeling in it, I already knocked over several drinks cause I won't give up using that hand- bumped into things cause I have no feeling in the tip -picked a little magnet off the fridge by accident with my pinned finger... oh it's been a real circus act with me and the stub,,,,let me tell ya....:laughing:

Soooo.......

It's gotta go! unfortunatly... but my life will get back to normal and I can get back in my shop...it's driving me nuts..:w00t: I can join that 9 digit club now to as well,, spread silicone like Opie does... life ain't so bad... could always be worse and you have to look at the bright side..at least I do.


Well,

That's- that 

on a side note...:shifty:

Even though I am not supposed to use my hand:shifty: (which I can)....just not the stub,,,,

I went & got a hand forklift that my Bro let me barrow from his plant today and am getting ready to move the Oliver 117-A 30"BS and the American 16" Jointer Tomarrow..... Those F''"kers are going in my shop tomorrow come hell or high water.... I got help coming and damit... they are going in!!!!!!:furious: clearing my "pig-shop" up today a little and getting ready...it's been a slight mess because I totally moved things around and made a bunch of changes with the layout and what not...

I'll put that up on a separate thread ~ when it gets done-"shop tour" :thumbsup: But I have a crap load of work that backed up because of this & bills to pay- that comes first.

last time I was in there was to cut that piece of wood that caused this whole mess- TAKE THAT!:furious: good table saw...good table saw... BAD BRIAN!!!!:laughing:


See you tonight on FNC:thumbsup: 

As always,,,,,stay Vigilant:thumbsup:

B,


----------



## Leo G

I am really sorry to hear that Brian.:sad:



Heal fast lefty.:w00t:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

no- don't be Lee-- it's all good ... trust me!!!... I DON'T want a stub with no feeling possibly..I can't bend it.... yada,,yada...yada. it's all good! it will only be 3/4"-1" shorter than a full finger- it is what it is,,,:thumbsup: I'm over it... I need to get baxk to a normal life... :thumbsup:


Thanks Lee..:thumbsup:
B,


----------



## Gus Dering

I hope you return to work as soon as possible and pain free. You will get used to the finger so long as it doesn't hurt.

My left wrist is partially fused. Maybe have half the movement of the other and I don't notice it anymore. Took a while but pain free is all you need.:thumbsup:


----------



## opiethetileman

ok B im gonna go back and read your novel. long story short that is what the opted to me straight up when i lost mine..Ecept I had a HIGH risk of losing my hand because of a infection. And a pin would have made it worse


I sent ya my number if ya need to chat I am all 9 and 3/4 for ya.:thumbup:


----------



## opiethetileman

I fell honored dude ya wrote me in your novel....


well i do like to have fun with mine. Like go to homedepot and ask for 9 finger custom fit work gloves?????:thumbup::thumbup:


I also do side tricks with it to win money that is also a favorite. and oh yeah B..........your lady friend will like the NUB:whistling:whistling:whistling


----------



## Chris G

Welcome to the club!


----------



## PrestigeR&D

I just got the call, Thursday morning at 6:30am - this is finally coming to an end,,:thumbup:,,,thank god. 

Since this happened,,, 

There is a positive side to this,


My clients have been willing to wait till I get this resolved - as I always say it's about referrals/relationships & your personality...:thumbsup: and since I have been off from physically working I have been able to go out on sales calls,,,accomplished some up-selling, and those contracts are signed in their folder and in the "projects" bin... so it isn't all that bad.

Do I like the fact I am getting an amputation, hell no, but it could always be worse. Like the guy I was telling you about in the hand clinic- they were not able to save all of them...:sad: feel bad for the guy. he had it a lot worse than I did-a lot worse... just really unfortunate....


So you guys be careful and remember- don't be in a rush- safety..:notworthy


B,:thumbsup:


----------



## angus242

Damn Brian. Get through this crap and get back at it soon.

Please, please, please be careful with the other 9!!!!!


----------



## opiethetileman

Good luck to ya B. Lately I have thought about ya and have been getting phantom finger a lot. Dude straight whether I act like a jackass. I think everyone knows I do have a brain. I do hope it all works out for ya and smooth road to the new you in the healing process. Also I need to send you my number if I haven't already. I am one tough SOB I didn't cry a drop or ask for pain meds or have them numb mine when they did the deal. I cried like a ***** first night I had to undress it. 


You know by now I am one solid 9 and 3/4 brother here for ya if needed. So after we get ya healed up I can show ya some tricks.


----------



## tgeb

Good luck with the surgery tomorrow.


Do you get to keep the scrap piece? :shutup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

thanks guys-:notworthy 

oh,,,

I almost forgot......
TGEB- I am sending it to you UPS ,,,,,,:shifty:,:laughing: 





B,:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

tgeb said:


> Good luck with the surgery tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Do you get to keep the scrap piece? :shutup:



I doubt it, I tried to get the doctor's let me keep the old lady's appendix.

I even brought in a jar for it too. Doctor's don't seem to have a great sense of humor.


----------



## tgeb

PrestigeR&D said:


> thanks guys-:notworthy
> 
> oh,,,
> 
> I almost forgot......
> TGEB- I am sending it to you UPS ,,,,,,:shifty:,:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B,:thumbsup:


Uhhmm, Cool, I'll put in a jar and store it near my...........table saw! :w00t:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Pretty good 9-7/8...:laughing:

thanks for asking Dan,,,, 

just can't wait to get back to work...



B,:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Brian, I'm glad everything is working out for you.:thumbup:

-Paul


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Thanks Sir.....:notworthy :thumbsup:
The move is happening tomarrow----FINALLY!!!! WORK IS HAPPENING :clap: Here is "Stubby" 


B,


----------



## tgeb

Looks like it is healing well!

Actually looks better than the pic before the surgery, in my opinion.

I hope it's "feeling" better too.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Yea,,,
Stubby is doing rather well.:thumbsup:.. I have to introduce him to work gloves still.... it's going to be a whole new experience for him...:laughing:..thanks TGEB..:thumbsup: 

B,:thumbsup:

on a side note... - check your PM Tom...


----------



## 6stringmason

Damn! Look at all the nubs around here!

I've got to tell ya, table saws scare the livin bejeezus out of me, and that right there is why. I would be more pissed because I wouldnt be able to play guitar very well, or for a long time for that matter.

Glad it all worked out for you for the most part. Like others said, it could have been alot worse. Imagine walking around with one less hand instead of a joint on one finger. Speedy recovery to ya bud.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Thanks 6 String...:thumbsup: I play- dabble the guitar,,,mainly the Organ,,Keyboards,, it's going to be interesting...i'll figure ot out....:laughing:

B,


----------



## 6stringmason

Maybe you'll make it big and be like Django Reinhardt, Jerry Garcia, or Tony Iommi. They all had nubs too.


----------



## BigReds

Glad its recovering so well.
its been almost 1 yr for me since i lost the tip of my finger and its still not 100% healed, but it serves me as a reminder everytime i use a saw and i'm sure that it will do the same for you. Always happens when you least expect it and always near completion of job.


----------



## anniernc

thank you. hope you recover quickly


----------



## PrestigeR&D

I am doing great guys...and thanks... but the objective of this post is to think before you cut... I would not anyone to go through what I have.:no:..it's a wake up call to say the least...:notworthy. 



Thanks,:thumbsup:

B,


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Glad you pulling out good:thumbsup: hope you readjust fast!


----------



## opiethetileman

from one NUB to another NUB..............I am glad you are healing and figuring the new hand out...

make sure ya soak that thing and clean her daily. Also therapy in some water doesnt help to strech that finger and musscles out.

Yeah I have a stub my left index finger. Sucks its my trigger finger left strong hand pistol shooting but I have figuered how to adapt and over come:clap::clap:


Hey B do you dress your finger up like I do sometimes just to share humor. I have outfits for me:jester:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

I have to go to therapy... I was told to bend it and hold the bend for 10 seconds,,,, then massage with cotton,,, and bathe it in warm water..... the thing is turning into a frikin pet......:w00t::laughing: 


:w00t:OMG,,,,, this just hit me,,,,, you know that number that I use to solve all problems known to man......... 9.362-----:w00t: 






B,:thumbsup:


----------



## shanekw1

PrestigeR&D said:


> I have to go to therapy... I was told to bend it and hold the bend for 10 seconds,,,, then massage with cotton,,, and bathe it in warm water..... the thing is turning into a frikin pet......:w00t::laughing:


A pet :laughing::laughing:

Glad your doing well, Brian.


----------



## Leo G

PrestigeR&D said:


> I have to go to therapy... I was told to bend it and hold the bend for 10 seconds,,,, then massage with cotton,,, and bathe it in warm water..... the thing is turning into a frikin pet......:w00t::laughing:
> 
> 
> :w00t:OMG,,,,, this just hit me,,,,, you know that number that I use to solve all problems known to man......... 9.362-----:w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B,:thumbsup:


Not quite Brian, you still have 9.679 fingers left.:w00t:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

It's pretty close Lee........Pretty close.......:whistling:whistling:whistling:w00t: :laughing: just a couple "digits" off. :shutup:....:w00t: :laughing:




Thanks Shane,,,:thumbsup:



B,


----------



## Leo G

:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Sorry Lee.....:laughing: - just the humorious side,,,, it's all good!:thumbsup: 



B.,


----------



## hammer7896

Glad you are healing well and thanks for sharing so we all think more about what we are doing. Hope you get back to full time work


----------

